# How to Remove Center Dash



## edkudo (Mar 29, 2002)

I need to gain access to the climate control switches in a 2000NB. Is there a FAQ or instructions available for the center dash and lower switch bank removal? Any link or instructions would be greatly appreciated.
Ed


----------



## silvervwbeetle (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: How to Remove Center Dash (edkudo)*

hello, on top of your dash you remove the plastic cover in the center by sliding it toward the front windshield. under the cover is two t-20 torx screws. then remove the radio with vw radio removal tools. behind the radio is two more t-20 torx screws. next you pop off the planks on the lower part of the dash. or if you have cold weather package pop out heated seat switches and there is two t-20 torx screws ( next to hazard and rear defrost switch). underneath that swith panel is two more t-20 torx screws. unplug all harnesses from the swithes. next remove flower fase plastic piece and then the cover on the left hand side of the oh-poop handle by pulling the pieces towards you. now the whole bezel should be able to be removed and you can access your climate control. anymore questions just ask 










[Modified by silvervwbeetle, 6:23 AM 3-30-2002]


----------



## edkudo (Mar 29, 2002)

*Re: How to Remove Center Dash (silvervwbeetle)*

Thanks for taking time to reply. I have located the two T20 torx screws under the top slide cover and two more at the bottom of the lower switch panel. I think I am getting close based on your instructions. Where can I find the 'VW radio removal Tool', is this a dealer item, if so, how much? I see 2 tiny slots close to the bottom of the stock radio bezel, can I insert some thin subject into these slots to release the radio? Thanks again.


----------



## silvervwbeetle (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: How to Remove Center Dash (edkudo)*

don't stick anything in there . go to the dealer and spend the ten dollars on the keys. plus if you ever get a new radio you can do it yourself . good luck man


----------

